# ATH9K-Problem

## rizor

Hallo,

ich habe einen WLAN-Chip von Atheros (AR9285), der allerdings nicht erkannt wird.

Laut der Linux-Seite über WiFi-Karten, wird der Chip ab 2.6.29 mit ath9k unterstützt.

Der Treiber ist auch geladen.

Benutze den Kernel 2.6.34, also sollte es klappen.

Wenn ich mit iwlist mir die Sache anschaue, wird mir gesagt, dass wlan0 keine wireless extension besitzt.

Der WICD sagt mir auch, dass es keine WLAN-Karte gibt.

Woran kann das liegen?

Danke.

Gruß,

Sven

----------

## jodel

ich hab den gleichen Chip und bei mir funktioniert er problemlos.

wie sieht denn dein Kernel aus?

unter Device Drivers --> Network Device Support --> Wireless LAN --> Atheros Wireless Cards --> [*] Atheros 802.11n wireless cards support   

sonst hab ich nix

----------

## rizor

Ich habe den nicht direkt in den Kernel gelinkt, sodner als Modul gebaut.

Sollte aber an sich kein Problem darstellen, oder?

----------

## tazinblack

Hast Du denn das Kernelmodul dann auch geladen?

Schau mal mir lsmod ob Du ath9k siehst oder nicht.

----------

## Treborius

und nach dem laden von dem modul, mal die letzten zeilen von

```

# dmesg

```

posten

----------

